# Black Hand Coffee Co.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

"Best coffee in Richmond... They roast their own beans, making special roasts for brew coffee, espresso shots, and french press. The craft that goes into making their beverages is outstanding- from the pulling of the shots, to the pouring of the milk. This is what a coffeehouse is supposed to be: donated / found furniture,&#8230;

More...


----------

